

Show HN: Twitter Groups Application - noahtkoch
https://medium.com/look-what-i-made/dd904e47ac5c

======
onion2k
"Twitter was originally made to bridge the gap between blogging and email."

No it wasn't. Twitter was designed as a "group text messaging" platform - for
sending SMS messages to more than one person.

~~~
noahtkoch
Oops! I'll make an amendment to my post.

I meant to say it "made it easy to read the gap." But thanks for reading the
post. Did you get a chance to check out the site?

